# MB30's Post-Lotto Mock



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep in mind there could be trades on draft day etc, but here's where I think each prospect will end up when its all said and done.

1. Clippers - Blake Griffin










Although the Clippers have a former all-star at PF in Randolph, Griffin will no doubt be the pick here. I could see the Clips dealing this pick with one of their bad contracts for a sure-fire all-star, but theyll likely take Griffin and start building around him and Eric Gordon.

2. Memphis - Ricky Rubio










Rubio and Mayo would form a very entertaining backcourt, Thabeet is also a possibility here but I think the Grizz like Rubio's potential here. Id say that Conley gets put on the trade block, the Grizz are stacking up some quality young players - they just need some vets.

3. OKC - Hasheem Thabeet










Pretty much exactly what the Thunder needed, some size. Thabeet should step in immediately and help protect the rim and board. OKC have guys who can score in Durant, Westbrook and Green - which will make Thabeet's role much easier to handle initially.

4. Sacramento - Ty Lawson










Now the draft gets sketchy. I doubt the Kings go for Hill, as they drafted Jason Thompson last year - and Jennings is perhaps too raw to help them right now. Lawson has championship pedigree and can step in immediately and run the ship. Consider him the Mike Conley riser on draft night.

5. Wizards - James Harden










A nice fit next to Arenas, Harden is a dynamite scorer and fits a need at the 2 spot. Wizards could use some size, but no C prospect fits the bill here.

6. Minnesota - Brandon Jennings










Lot of talent, and a need right now for the Wolves who would be building on a nice core of Jefferson/Love/Foye and Jennings.

7. Golden State - Demar DeRozan










An athletic talent, DeRozan could help at the 2/3.

8. New York Knicks - Jordan Hill










Probably should go higher, but call him the 'Brandan Wright slip'. Knicks need insurance incase David Lee bolts. Hill has talent, but strong rumours have NY taking Curry.

9. Raptors - Earl Clark










Raptors badly need a swingman, especially if Marion bolts as expected. Tyreke Evans is a definant possibility here also.

10. Milwaukee - Stephen Curry










Curry slips a little, but Bucks get a guy who can score and would be a nice sixth man behind Redd and Sessions (if resigned).

11. New Jersey - Tyreke Evans










Who better for Evans to learn from than Vince Carter? Evans adds to their talented youth mix.

12. Charlotte - Gerald Henderson










Bobcats need a 2 guard, Henderson plays D and seems a Larry Brown type. A little undersized.

13. Indiana - Jrue Holiday










Pacers need another PG with Jarret Jack entering FA and TJ Ford better suited as a 6th man. Holiday has talent and could go higher.

14. Suns - Jonny Flynn










Can the Suns finally find Steve Nash a backup? Here's a good chance.

After the 1st 3 picks, the rest is very hard to guage. I guess we'll know better after workouts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good mock...I like the Lawson-to-Sacramento pick. I could definitely see something like that going down. People have become a little too enamored with guys like Jonny Flynn, Tyreke Evans and Brandon Jennings lately, and have forgotten exactly how good Lawson is.

He has the potential to be a 10apg PG, so I could definitely see SacTown pouncing on him early.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I see what you are doing there although I believe there is no chance that Lawson goes as high and will be the first point guard taken after Rubio.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally think Sacramento would be reaching if they took Jennings at 4, much more Lawson. I have no idea who they pick though, I'm not a fan of Jordan Hill either, I agree he drops and justifiably so.

Nice call on Indiana grabbing Jrue Holiday, I totally agree with the pick for the reasons you've mentioned.


----------

